# Детская музыкальная школа > Учительская беседка >  Школа предпрофессионального образования. ФГТ

## magorinka

У нас в крае много говорят о переходе школ в новый статус и что это должно произойти с 1-го сентября этого года.Точной информации нет,только слухи .В интернете инфомации почти нет или я не там смотрю.Но судя по проектам в нашей школе можно будет на быджете оставить человек 10, а остальные не потянут эту программу,значить их надо будет переводить на комерческое обучение, т.е. закрывать школу.А что у вас говорят об этом.Может быть наши сгущают краски и все не так?

----------


## ЮлияМихайловна

http://mkrf.ru/documentations/3974/?PAGEN_1=4 - здесь есть проекты приказов,по  федеральным государственным требованиям  но ничего не утверждено пока

----------


## magorinka

Однако у нас опять получиться "хотели как лучше,плучилось как всегда".Закнчивается март,а мы видим только проекты приказов.А кода увидим программы неизвестно,или скажут:" Берите программы 72 года и работайте".

----------


## Надя55

не знаю, может наша школа бежит впереди паровоза, но нам уже сообщили про эти ФГТ. и к сентябрю мы должны написать новые рабочие программы. для тех кто имеет данные продолжать обучение дальше, и для тех кто учится для себя. Конечно они будут обучаться на коммерческой основе. Оплата пока не известна. Детей 1 уровня конечно будет меньше. Видимо будет еще большая неразбериха. У нас есть коммерческое отделение РЭР, но про  отпускные вопрос завис, т.к. оплату надо брать тысяч по 4-5. кто тогда учиться будет?

----------


## струна1

> не знаю, может наша школа бежит впереди паровоза, но нам уже сообщили про эти ФГТ. и к сентябрю мы должны написать новые рабочие программы. для тех кто имеет данные продолжать обучение дальше, и для тех кто учится для себя. Конечно они будут обучаться на коммерческой основе. Оплата пока не известна. Детей 1 уровня конечно будет меньше. Видимо будет еще большая неразбериха. У нас есть коммерческое отделение РЭР, но про  отпускные вопрос завис, т.к. оплату надо брать тысяч по 4-5. кто тогда учиться будет?


Лучше бежать впереди паровоза, чем постоянно на него опаздывать! У нас в школе ничего об этом не знают и знать не хотят. Ждут пинка сверху. А пинок, как известно, не всегда во время бывает. Даже можно сказать- всегда запаздывает. Поэтому в данной ситуации лучше быть заранее готовым, чем узнать обо всем 31 августа!!!
По поводу оплаты - это вообще больной вопрос. Маленькую сумму иногда выпрашиваешь очень долго, отдают со скрежетом, как будто мы их себе в карман кладем. А про высокую оплату подумать даже страшно!!! Разбегутся дети... :Vishenka 28:

----------


## Надя55

посмотрите в интернете тему: Федеральные государственные требования к образовательным программам в сфере искусства. фортепиано или народные инструменты.

----------


## Тяжева Ольга

Слух или горькая правда?
http://www.vedomosti.ru/opinion/news..._skvernyj_sluh

----------


## magorinka

Здесь активно обсуждают новые программы http://forum.numi.ru/index.php?showtopic=14349

----------


## Анна Хохлова

Уважаемые коллеги! От лица директора нашей музыкальной школы я уполномочена обратиться к Вам с деловым предложением. Если у Вас есть написанные программы по ФГТ по всем указанным там учебным предметам для фортепианного, духового, народного (Аккордеон, гитара) и эстрадно-джазового отделений, наша школа готова купить их за Вашу цену.

----------


## Тяка

Сосоедям - привет! Мы написали сами и сдали программы в "Байкал". Вообще есть сайт ИРОСКИ, там много проектов типовых программ (если это ещё актуально).

----------


## Анна Хохлова

> Сосоедям - привет! Мы написали сами и сдали программы в "Байкал". Вообще есть сайт ИРОСКИ, там много проектов типовых программ (если это ещё актуально).


Мы уже и экспертное заключение из Байкала получили и сдали документы в лицензионный центр на получение лицензии по ФГТ, так что спасибо за беспокойство, справились сами. А программы, которые на ИРОСКИ выложены, если честно, как-то не очень... По многим предметам нет вообще и не предвидится. Как говорится, спасение утопающих, дело рук самих утопающих...

----------


## 2010Larisa2010

посмотрите по этой  ссылке  http://rumc09.ru/index/programmy/0-53 это программы ФГТ и большая просьба если не жалко срочно нужна программа ФГТ по баяну или аккордеону!!! моя почта larisa.milceva@mail.ru

----------


## natalyaveremchuk

Дорогие коллеги, кто уже прошел лицензирование по ФГТ. Поделитесь, как вы преодолели санпины? Я не думаю, что в стране много школ, имеющих теоретические классы по 36 кв. метров. У нас 34,5. СЭС не подписывает положительного заключения. Что делать? Стены раздвинуть невозможно, на разноуровневые парты денег нет и никто не даст. У нас в школе действует и хореографическое отделение. Должны быть раздельные раздевалки для девочек и мальчиков( их у нас трое), и раздельные душевые! Караул!!! Ведь школы, в своем большинстве, действуют в приспособленных помещениях, а не типовых, специально построенных зданиях. Поделитесь своим опытом, очень интересно. Может это только у нас в Хабаровском крае такой маразм?

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Добрый вечер, коллеги... Тоже вот сидим пишем программы до отпуска, все по кабинетам, на данный момент по специальности доделываем... Посмотрела на сайте этом еще программу по оркестру и ансамблю... Лучше конечно, если делать из 2-3 сборную) Если у кого есть другие свои программы, буду признательна.)

----------


## Ирина Кузьмина

Зайдите на сайт ИРОСКИ (Институт развития образования в сфере культуры и искусства). Там больше 50 программ. Сверху есть раздел "Вопросы и ответы". можете задать вопрос Домогацкой.

----------


## бемолик

Девочки,объясните пожалуйста,что сейчас преподаватель муз.школы обязательно сам должен писать программу по своей дисциплине?их разработанных нет,как было раньше?Где это можно почитать?Есть у кого-нибудь программа по специальности баян?спасибо.

----------

